# Nissin i40s on A6000



## greybeard (Dec 22, 2014)

This looks and reads like THE flash for the a6000.  Anybody tried it yet?
Amazon.com : Nissin i40C Flash (Black) : Camera & Photo


----------



## DaveEP (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the Nissin i40 flash on micro four thirds and is't a brilliant little unit.

I wrote a review of it here if you're interested :  Nissin i40 Flash Review - DavidPartington.com

I cover what is different from the Canon/Nikon/MFT/Fuji/Sony variants (mainly remote support).

All in all I think it's an awesome little flash and since it's so small I can carry it with me almost all the time.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 2, 2015)

DaveEP said:


> I have the Nissin i40 flash on micro four thirds and is't a brilliant little unit.
> 
> I wrote a review of it here if you're interested :  Nissin i40 Flash Review - DavidPartington.com
> 
> ...


Looks like I made the right choice.  I've been out of town for the holidays, I have one waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2015)

Flash came Monday and it is perfect for this little camera.


----------



## AsmaMohd (Jan 8, 2015)

It's tiny and very portable, and has features my very (expensive) high-end flashes have.
You really need to see comparison photos to see just how much smaller this flash is from a regular one, so I have posted several photos with this review, in addition to some hopefully helpful shots using the flash.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 8, 2015)

AsmaMohd said:


> It's tiny and very portable, and has features my very (expensive) high-end flashes have.
> You really need to see comparison photos to see just how much smaller this flash is from a regular one, so I have posted several photos with this review, in addition to some hopefully helpful shots using the flash.


Yes, it has most of the features of an OEM flash at about 1/2 the size and cost.  The only thing it is missing is that it can't operate as a flash commander which is a problem for the a6000 as the built in flash doesn't act as one either.  But, I didn't buy the camera to use with elaborate light setups, I just need a good strong light I can bounce around and gives me full manual ant TTL and the Nissin more than covers that.


----------

